# My last hunting photo of the season



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

I took this biutiful Gambel's quail last week on the last day of quail season. I think it's a fitting way to bid farewell to the hunting season.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

What a beautiful bird. Happy eating!

winnie


----------



## Tendele (Nov 29, 2014)

Good shooting. We have the same bird here in New Zealand. They must have been introduced from North America and are called Californian Quails here. The males are absolutely stunning. I have tried hunting them before but they fly readily and really fast . I bet they will be good eating. Enjoy.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Lovely bird ... should be tasty ... nice shooting. I used to have them on my farm here on Vancouver Island.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

What ammo u used?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

That top shot is remarkable!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

